# Sub Ohm Kit Thread.



## TylerD

Let's have a thread for all updates and group buys for the sub ohm kits.
Here is an update. It's getting closer.

From Robert, sub ohm kit update:
As soon as I have the mods on the site retrofitted with the new contacts I will make it visible on the web page as soon as you open up the grand or mini mods page at the top of the page it will say all these mods have been upgraded with sub ohm kits _________ . I no many of you are excited to get these . I am excited to get them myself .

Just to update so people stop asking me all the metal mods will be equipped with the new sub ohm magical roast your lung contacts .
I was told I would get my first shipment by the end of this week . Will I get them I hope so but with this companies track record a little delay wouldn't surprise me .
The first thing I plan to do is load kits on the site . I will then start retrofitting all the mods I have in stock that are on the website .
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ill-seeing-some-upgrades-30.html#post12787525

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

And I also saw this. FYI.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...nical-reos-will-seeing-some-upgrades-121.html


_




Originally Posted by *Taylor7617* 


This waiting is simply tough to deal with, LOL. I want my 1st Reo but want it upgraded.


ROB - I know there have been whispers and assumptions on if the new kit will be able to accept flat-top batteries. Have you tested the kit against something like the Sony VTC4's / VTC5's? Are these an acceptable battery for the new kit or no? What will you be recommending on a go-forward basis?? Since I know I am going to buy a Reo, figured I'd get a jump and get some batteries on the way._


*I left the contact a little longer in the grands for just that reason . I dont see there being a problem with the flat top batts . I use a flat top battery in one of my grands with the old contacts I have never had a problem with the flat tops . The current grand switch does work better with a button top battery but there are no rules to your battery preference*


----------



## TylerD

So, if I take this


Fit it with this


On a LP Reo with a sub ohm kit OR The Rhino!

I will be like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Positive contacts have been delivered. Waiting for the springs. Not too long now:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Awesome update - quite excited for this. Will provide me with an extra four flat top cells for use in my Reo.

Seems like the only visual change in the springs is the little curled bit at the end


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Awesome update - quite excited for this. Will provide me with an extra four flat top cells for use in my Reo.
> 
> Seems like the only visual change in the springs is the little curled bit at the end


Springs? Suppose you mean the positive contact. Yes, the contact point is now larger to accommodate flat top batts. Also now silver (I think) coated for less voltage drop.


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Springs? Suppose you mean the positive contact. Yes, the contact point is now larger to accommodate flat top batts. Also now silver (I think) coated for less voltage drop.


 Yes thanks for the correction: Spring = positive contact in my post.

Let me pop off a quick question, when people say that the spring collapses over time on a Reo, usually from some kind of shorting, does that mean the negative spring at the bottom of the device actually caves in from heat generated by shorting?

Also having a few issues with Leo. The top of the squonk bottle tube, where is connects to the nipple, has a habit of popping off, and then I leak juice all over the inside when I squonk. Is this the point that I have to decide if I am going to super glue tube to nipple?


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Yes thanks for the correction: Spring = positive contact in my post.
> 
> Let me pop off a quick question, when people say that the spring collapses over time on a Reo, usually from some kind of shorting, does that mean the negative spring at the bottom of the device actually caves in from heat generated by shorting?
> 
> Also having a few issues with Leo. The top of the squonk bottle tube, where is connects to the nipple, has a habit of popping off, and then I leak juice all over the inside when I squonk. Is this the point that I have to decide if I am going to super glue tube to nipple?


Yes, the if the spring sags gradually it usually is because you go below 0.6 ohms or there is sparkling because of non-maintenance or using flat tops. A proper short will collapse the spring in one go. Going too low in ohms usually also melts the bottom of the push button, which then requires some filing.

A drop a super glue at the top is the way to go. Also shown in the repair kit video below, which will also be how to insert the new sub-ohm kit:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev

Thanks so much for the answer Oom Reo  great Reo information as always.

Will have to go for the glued nipple then. One more thing, is the collapsed spring an intentional design feature to protect the battery in the event of a hard short?


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Thanks so much for the answer Oom Reo  great Reo information as always.
> 
> Will have to go for the glued nipple then. One more thing, is the collapsed spring an intentional design feature to protect the battery in the event of a hard short?


Yip, a safety feature. Known as a hot spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Yip, a safety feature. Known as a hot spring.


Yet another reminder that the Reo is really the most functional and simple possible design it could be.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Positive contacts have been delivered. Waiting for the springs. Not too long now:


Whoohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## Andre

Not Silver, but Gold plated positive contacts. Still waiting for the springs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

That makes absolute sense. In the electronic industry we always get pcb's and other contacts gold plated if they have to operate in an environment where corrosion is a potential risk and gold _per se_ is an ideal conductor.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

So all the current stock of Reo Grands and Reo Minis 2.1 have been upgraded with the sub-ohm kit. Price has increased by $2.00 to $146.00.
The sub-ohm kits also on the site. Kit for the Grand currently sold out.
Below is a video on how to install the kit. Just be careful of stripping the threads when you screw back the delrin cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I think this is a better video on how to install the sub-ohm kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word! That is extreme vaping! And that juice looks really dark and strong as well!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> This upgrade was well worth the wait, I think it's time to list everything else in the classies.



If there are any original Kayfun's or Russian's on the list I got dips!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> If there are any original Kayfun's or Russian's on the list I got dips!


Lol, that was a post from a Reonaut on ECF. At 0.2 ohms that is on the pitchblack side - far too low for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Lol, that was a post from a Reonaut on ECF. At 0.2 ohms that is on the pitchblack side - far too low for me.



Ahhhh... I thought that was a little extreme!


----------



## Silver

I was going to say the same thing. 
Never heard you that low on ohms before @Matthee 
At least you know the sub ohmed Reo can handle the pressure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I was going to say the same thing.
> Never heard you that low on ohms before @Matthee
> At least you know the sub ohmed Reo can handle the pressure


Better news for us more normal ohms people is that the volt drop will be lower, battery life will be better and maintenance will be minimal, if at all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Just a question given your experience with the Cyclone, do you think potential Reonauts should go for the LP Grand and LP Reomizer instead? Is it identical to the normal profile, vape wise?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Just a question given your experience with the Cyclone, do you think potential Reonauts should go for the LP Grand and LP Reomizer instead? Is it identical to the normal profile, vape wise?




Pick me Pick me Pick me! I know the answer! Yes they will so they can get a Cyclone with air flow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Pick me Pick me Pick me! I know the answer! Yes they will so they can get a Cyclone with air flow!



And ask me how I know that? Because I already asked @Matthee the same question just seconds before I ordered my Copper Vein LP!


----------



## Andre

@Silver, the vape will be much the same, but as with juices preferences differ. For me the Cyclone (which works on the standard Reo) gives the same vape as the RM2, but I do find it handles oversquonking better. Rob, on the other hand thinks the Cyclone is a better design and functions better - he has not specifically pronounced on the vape itself. The Cyclone AFC (air flow control), which is a separate unit does not fit on the standard Reo and needs a LP Reo. My understanding is that one would use the AFC if building dual coils and lowish ohms on the Cyclone. So, if you see that in your future, the LP will be better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Rob, on the other hand thinks the Cyclone is a better design and functions better - he has not specifically pronounced on the vape itself.



The Cyclone is a better design and certainly works better for me... but as for which one vapes better... really hard to call it and I think it's more related to the coil build I think! I'll make a call when my other REO's arrive and I can test them side by side! If I had to make a call right now I would say the Cyclone actually wins but it could be that I'm just making better coils and wicks now...

There is absolutely no gurgling or leaking with the Cyclone vs the RM2 which can be temperamental if you don't know how to set and use it properly. 

The build I have in Erica now with the Cyclone is probably the best all round vape I have ever had... I would just like a slightly tighter draw on the Cyclone and that's why the air flow control one will be a must for me!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> @Silver, the vape will be much the same, but as with juices preferences differ. For me the Cyclone (which works on the standard Reo) gives the same vape as the RM2, but I do find it handles oversquonking better. Rob, on the other hand thinks the Cyclone is a better design and functions better - he has not specifically pronounced on the vape itself. The Cyclone AFC (air flow control), which is a separate unit does not fit on the standard Reo and needs a LP Reo. My understanding is that one would use the AFC if building dual coils and lowish ohms on the Cyclone. So, if you see that in your future, the LP will be better.



Apologies if this has been covered. 

So the AFC Cyclone might or might not be preferable. But with the LP you have the option of either the AFC Cyclone or the RM2. So what are the drawbacks of the LP? Why wouldn't everyone want the LP and then abandon the AFC Cyclone idea if they so choose?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> Apologies if this has been covered.
> 
> So the AFC Cyclone might or might not be preferable. But with the LP you have the option of either the AFC Cyclone or the RM2. So what are the drawbacks of the LP? Why wouldn't everyone want the LP and then abandon the AFC Cyclone idea if they so choose?



It has't been covered before and is a damn fine question and one I can't answer... apart from the fact that with the LP REO you need to use a LP RM2 as well and can't use the normal sized RM2.

@Matthee ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I'm convinced the AFC Cyclone will be perfection! The standard BF Cyclone is really close to perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting

@Matthee says AFC Cyclone is for peeps who want low ohms dual coils. Rob Fisher says he wants the Cyclone AFC to be able to have a tighter draw. 

Why Rob, is the cyclone draw too loose for you? Is it looser than the standard Reomizer?

I actually also prefer a tighter draw. For reference, i like the draw on the mPT2 and on my IGOL with the stock airhole.

So hard to describe these things. I suppose one needs to just test them out yourself


----------



## johan

Here is another ecf veteran's take on the difference and confirms most of whats been said above:

"I am very impressed with this little guy... it is very small as it is just a tad smaller than an RM2.

My Summary (YMMV):
Taste = Exactly the same as RM2
Draw = It is airy than RM2
Building = Easier to build than RM2
Squonking = Easier to squonk than RM2
Draining = Drains better than RM2

Overall I'm happy with this RBA and happy with my purchase. It's NOT extremely better than the RM2 and may not be worth you spending an additional $60.00 if you are happy with your RM2. I will be building a lower ohm coil and that may be where the true difference kick in although I don't have a SO kit and can't vouch for those setups... yet!"

IMO the smaller cavity area on the Vicious Ant Cyclone and the fact that it's all stainless steel, plus variable AFC makes it very popular, however what I don't like is the fact that the bottom is not ceramic like the RM2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Many thanks @johan 

That airy draw worries me. I prefer tighter draws. I suppose thats why Rob Fisher wants the AFC Cyclone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Many thanks @johan
> 
> That airy draw worries me. I prefer tighter draws. I suppose thats why Rob Fisher wants the AFC Cyclone



The beauty of this RDA is the fact that you can adjust the AFC for a tighter draw and _visa versa_.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Just a note, but I think most of you know this already: With the SO kit you will still experience some arching on the positive- as well as negative battery contacts, especially on sub-ohm coils due to the high current draw. If this is problematic to you, or you want to extend the life expectancy of the contacts, use the supplied Noalox as with previous setup. (The arching will still be much less than with a tube mech).


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Apologies if this has been covered.
> 
> So the AFC Cyclone might or might not be preferable. But with the LP you have the option of either the AFC Cyclone or the RM2. So what are the drawbacks of the LP? Why wouldn't everyone want the LP and then abandon the AFC Cyclone idea if they so choose?


The only drawback of the LP is that it is $10 more expensive than the standard. The AFC unit for the Cyclone has 2 air slits - so it is made for dual coils. It might be too airy for a single coil. With the LP you have the option of other atomizers as well - the Chalice, The Origin V2 and you can mod some drippers for bottom feed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Here is another ecf veteran's take on the difference and confirms most of whats been said above:
> 
> "I am very impressed with this little guy... it is very small as it is just a tad smaller than an RM2.
> 
> My Summary (YMMV):
> Taste = Exactly the same as RM2
> Draw = It is airy than RM2
> Building = Easier to build than RM2
> Squonking = Easier to squonk than RM2
> Draining = Drains better than RM2
> 
> Overall I'm happy with this RBA and happy with my purchase. It's NOT extremely better than the RM2 and may not be worth you spending an additional $60.00 if you are happy with your RM2. I will be building a lower ohm coil and that may be where the true difference kick in although I don't have a SO kit and can't vouch for those setups... yet!"
> 
> IMO the smaller cavity area on the Vicious Ant Cyclone and the fact that it's all stainless steel, plus variable AFC makes it very popular, however what I don't like is the fact that the bottom is not ceramic like the RM2.



This explains it 100%


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Many thanks @johan
> 
> That airy draw worries me. I prefer tighter draws. I suppose thats why Rob Fisher wants the AFC Cyclone



Spot on Hi Ho!


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Just a note, but I think most of you know this already: With the SO kit you will still experience some arching on the positive- as well as negative battery contacts, especially on sub-ohm coils due to the high current draw. If this is problematic to you, or you want to extend the life expectancy of the contacts, use the supplied Noalox as with previous setup. (The arching will still be much less than with a tube mech).


Yes, but seems to me only at resistances below 0.3. DO NOT file the new contact, you will damage the gold plating. If you want to use Noalox just apply without filing. Do note however, that at very low ohms the noalox will start smouldering.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Why Rob, is the cyclone draw too loose for you? Is it looser than the standard Reomizer?



I can live with it because I'm getting a perfect vape from it but would like it tighter... and I too like the draw on the mPT2.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Here is another ecf veteran's take on the difference and confirms most of whats been said above:
> 
> "I am very impressed with this little guy... it is very small as it is just a tad smaller than an RM2.
> 
> My Summary (YMMV):
> Taste = Exactly the same as RM2
> Draw = It is airy than RM2
> Building = Easier to build than RM2
> Squonking = Easier to squonk than RM2
> Draining = Drains better than RM2
> 
> Overall I'm happy with this RBA and happy with my purchase. It's NOT extremely better than the RM2 and may not be worth you spending an additional $60.00 if you are happy with your RM2. I will be building a lower ohm coil and that may be where the true difference kick in although I don't have a SO kit and can't vouch for those setups... yet!"
> 
> IMO the smaller cavity area on the Vicious Ant Cyclone and the fact that it's all stainless steel, plus variable AFC makes it very popular, however what I don't like is the fact that the bottom is not ceramic like the RM2.


I agree with that poster, except that for me the RM2 is easier to build. Not that the Cyclone is difficult, the posts are just closer together and it does not have a ceramic deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

So, I installed the sub-ohm kit in 2 of my Grands. Watch the second video I posted on this thread, it does help. On the first one I tightened the nipple too much and ruined the gasket, but could use the old gasket. Check on top of your 510 connection what it looks like before you dismantle, that gives you some sort of idea on how far to tighten. They kick beast now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

